# Pigment Sample Jars and Containers?



## mandirigma (Jan 16, 2006)

can anybody recommend a reputable website that sells the empty 5g jars that people use for pigment samples?

TIA!


----------



## user2 (Jan 16, 2006)

And maybe another site that ships worldwide!

TIA2!


----------



## tracie (Jan 16, 2006)

http://www.naturallyflawless.com/nat...empty_jars.htm


----------



## faithhopelove24 (Jan 17, 2006)

I don't know about international shipping but here in the U.S. this is what you can do.

http://www.macpro.com/templates/prod...=CATEGORY17650

then call 1-800-387-6707. Then push selection 6 for customer service to place your order. you don't have to have a pro membership to buy things from the macpro website. They will give you prices over the phone.


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Jan 17, 2006)

I have bought from these people several times. They ship fast and are very nice.

http://health-beauty.search.ebay.com...supplyQ2al  lc


----------



## bocagirl (Jan 17, 2006)

lsreader on ebay is excellent.


----------



## user2 (Jan 17, 2006)

I love the MAC Pro containers but they're quite expensive!!


----------



## faithhopelove24 (Jan 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_I love the MAC Pro containers but they're quite expensive!!_

 
I've never actually bought them myself.. how much are they?


----------



## mandirigma (Jan 17, 2006)

thanks a ton for all of the replies! =)

and not to answer my own question, but in case anybody else looking, a girl on MUA recommended www.kaleidoscopecosmetics.com as well. just another place to look at.


----------



## mandirigma (Jan 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *faithhopelove24* 
_I've never actually bought them myself.. how much are they?_

 
Just called the number for prices. The stackable 5g jars are $1 each (!!!) and the lids are sold separately for $0.50.


----------



## dirtygirl (Jan 17, 2006)

best place (IMO)

http://www.thesage.com/


----------



## user2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Pigment vials and sample containers....*

Hi!

I managed a swap for a full vial with Fuchsia pigment for a sample of Lovely Lily pigment but I have no clue how much I have to give her to make up for it!


P.S. I have these clear sample containers that are all over Ebay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TIA!
Linda


----------



## BadPrincess (Feb 7, 2006)

I had a vial of coco beach alittle used & transfered it into those jars. It fillled 2 of those 5g jars. Hope that helps


----------



## Isis (Feb 7, 2006)

I'd say 2 5g jars as well.


----------



## leana01 (Nov 16, 2006)

*Pigment Sample Containers*

Hi everyone,

I was wondering if it is possible buy some of those pigment sample containers.  I went to my local MAC store and I got a sample of one of the pigments but i wanted some extra containers. The MA told me that they couldnt sell them but she didnt offer to give me an extra either.


----------



## ruby_soho (Nov 17, 2006)

You can buy small containers like that from Pro stores. I know for sure they have containers that are stackable. You can also order them from MAC's 1-800 number.


----------



## Marcita (Nov 17, 2006)

I buy sample jars from ebay. Just look up 5 gram jars. They don't say MAC but they are the same size. Prices differ so look carefully.


----------



## lara (Nov 17, 2006)

Just go to a beauty supply store or a craft store. You can buy them by the ten-count and they're cheap as chips.

Unless you want the MAC logo, that is.


----------



## Cruella (Nov 17, 2006)

If you just want the jars & don't care about whether they are from MAC, you can get them from http://www.kaleidoscopecosmetics.com/ or on eBay. I just bought some from dansllc and they are great.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Nov 17, 2006)

Really nice ones on the Pure Luxe site too


----------



## rainbowcrushed (Nov 18, 2006)

What crafts stores can you get them at? My micheals and joanns people looked at me like I was nuts...probably because nobody talks about things in terms of grams other than drug dealers or mac addicts XD


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Nov 18, 2006)

i get my MAC pigment sample containers from my MAC counter for free, I explain to the MA that i need to have some so i can keep my pigments in there to avoid major spilliage and every time i get it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





if you're not bothered about it saying MAC then use eBay or any beauty supplies store, if you want MAC ones go to PRO stores or ask nicely to your MA


----------



## V2LUCKY (Nov 19, 2006)

You could get those from a pro store or the 800#. They're $1.00 and stackable and the lids are $.50

There are some nice MAs out there who will give you some, I actually had an MA give me a whole box (unopened) of those sample jars with the black tops. (the one's you're talking about). He was soooooo sweet.




There were 2 of these ^ in the box. (SIL and I split them)


----------



## leana01 (Nov 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *V2LUCKY* 

 
_




You could get those from a pro store or the 800#. They're $1.00 and stackable and the lids are $.50

There are some nice MAs out there who will give you some, I actually had an MA give me a whole box (unopened) of those sample jars with the black tops. (the one's you're talking about). He was soooooo sweet.




There were 2 of these ^ in the box. (SIL and I split them)_

 
Edited by Holstrom4.  As Lara mentioned below, sales/swaps need to be contained within the Clearance Bin forum.  Removed suggestion of possible swap.


----------



## lara (Nov 19, 2006)

Just a pre-emptive FYI, everyone - all sales/swaps are to be initiated and contained within the Clearance Bin forum only, so please don't request sales/initiate CPs or anything else outside of that area. 

Thanks!


----------



## calbear (Nov 19, 2006)

Just as an FYI - quite a few stores don't have that many to give away which is why we don't always offer to give you extra.  AND that MA who gave someone a whole box of them could have been fired if it were ever revealed that he gave that many away. It was a really sweet gesture but not something someone wants to lose their job over. So sometimes it's not about how 'nice' we are.


----------



## eco (Nov 19, 2006)

i used to ask for an extra everytime i bought a pigment.  i always take out a small amount and put it into the sample container for the ease and convenience of my makeup bag.  also this way I can keep all my full size pigments in one place, nice and safe.  My fav ma used to always give me one and then one day she told me she couldn't anymore and got in a bit of trouble.  I understand getting in trouble for abusing the policy and asking for a lot of them, but I was always spending at least $50 when I was asking.  

I have since bought containers from kaliedescope cosmetics (i'm satisfied but the lids loosen very easily in my makeup bag), and a bunch from the mac pro store.  i love the mac ones, but they cost so much compared to ones from other companies.  I actually prefer the black sample containers that mac has the most, however.  i wish they would sell those...


----------



## labwom (Nov 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *V2LUCKY* 

 
_




You could get those from a pro store or the 800#. They're $1.00 and stackable and the lids are $.50

There are some nice MAs out there who will give you some, I actually had an MA give me a whole box (unopened) of those sample jars with the black tops. (the one's you're talking about). He was soooooo sweet.




There were 2 of these ^ in the box. (SIL and I split them)_

 
Damn woman! I'm in Cali too. Which Mac did you go to??


----------



## Dawn (Nov 20, 2006)

Check out this thread...
It lists resources for sample jars, etc.


----------



## ch33tah (Nov 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_Just a pre-emptive FYI, everyone - all sales/swaps are to be initiated and contained within the Clearance Bin forum only, so please don't request sales/initiate CPs or anything else outside of that area. 

Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

why?


----------



## kalice (Dec 5, 2006)

the stackable ones that Mac sell are fairly blah compared to the sample jars. Only if they replaced the stackies with the black top sample jars, I'll still pay the same price. Speaking of which, the stackies are ridiculously expensive for a jar. I bought a top and two bottoms and it ended up being about $3.50 CDN, for an empty little jar....

boo on mac!


----------



## maggiep07 (Jul 18, 2007)

Me and my sister recently bought a lot of pigments to share. Where do you guys reccomend buying jars to put samples in? I liek the little screw top jars everyone uses when they sell pigment samples. I want the same type of jar, but maybe big enough to put half a jar of the pigment into. 

Any reccomendations??
And where can I get these types of jars?!

TIA!!


----------



## stellarx1587 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: sample pigment jars?*

MAC Pro sells empty pigment jars and the smaller screw top sample jars. That's where I get all mine.


----------



## franimal (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: sample pigment jars?*

Ebay!


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: sample pigment jars?*

craft stores like hobby lobby or michaels in the jewelry aisle.


----------



## kblakes (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: sample pigment jars?*

Ebay has them super cheap and free shipping.


----------



## maggiep07 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: sample pigment jars?*

great! thanks a lot everyone.


----------

